# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  لدفع وحشة القبر

## شواطئ شوق

بسمة تعالى 
اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم--
1-عن الامام الرضا(ع)قال:من قرأ كل جمعة 100مرة ((البارئ))لم يتركه الله وحده في القبر ويرسل له مؤنساً
2-وإذا قرأ((البارئ)) في الاسبوع 100مرة خلق الله له ملكاً يؤنسه إلى يوم القيامة
3-ومن قرأ كل يوم 11مرة ((البارئ))نال اللطف الالهي في الدنيا والاخرة واصبح رفقيه في الدنيا ومؤنسه في القبر وفي الحشر
بدانا بمشيئة الله حملة الذكر وهوكلمة (البارئ)سيهد ثوابه إلى الائمة المعصومين في ذكر ميلادهم في شعبان
3-الحسينو4-العباس و5-السجاد و15-الحجة القائم(عج) 
من يرغب في الاشتراك يسجل العدد ولكم الاجروالثواب 
في انتظار تفاعلكم معنا
 دمتم بألف خير
ونسألكم الدعاء -

----------


## شواطئ شوق

هذا اخر أحصائية الذكر الحكيم =(570935)تمت بحمد الله 
ألف ألف شكر إلى كل من نوروعطر الصفحة 
نواصل المشوار إلى 15شعبان أي الناصفه
نأمل التفاعل معنا 
لايفوتكم الاجروالثواب -

----------


## آهات حنونه

(البارئ) 100 مره

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 


(البارىء  1000 مره )

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخيه 

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بفرجهم ياكريم --
هذا احصائية الذكر الحكيم وهوالبارئ =(2769495)تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه 
لكم  الشكر جميع من عطر الصفحة بالذكر 
نورالله دروبكم وقبوركم بإلايمان وطاعة الرحمن 
موفقين: ونسألكم الدعاء
انتظرونا في الحملة القادمة بمشئية الله تعالى 
نأمل التفاعل منعا في المشاركة من أجل الاجر والثواب 
تقبلوا تحيات من الفقيرة الله 0

----------

